# dell dimension 3000 multimedia audio controller program!



## Om3gakid (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey guys,

Quick problem... I fixing this dell for a friend and when I reformatted the hard drive and installed a fresh new installation of XP Home on it. Found all the drivers on the dell website, but there was two multimedia audio controller the driver on the dell website took care of one of them, but one reminds. 

There hasn't been no upgrades to the computer standard stock dell dimension 3000. 

Do anybody know the name of the driver and where to find it?


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

The most common ones I have seen on a Dell that come up as AUDIO are the modems. Could you provide us with the HARDWARE ID of the device that is not installed?


Access the DEVICE MANAGER (START, right click MY COMPUTER, PROPERTIES, HARDWARE, DEVICE MANAGER button)
Right click on the device in question
Select PROPERTIES
DETAILS TAB
HARDWARE IDs in the drop down (there may be more than one)
Also, if you can get the DEVICE INSTANCE ID that should do also

Thanks!


----------



## Om3gakid (Nov 29, 2009)

Hardware ID:

PCI\\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10071102&REV_00
PCI\\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10071102
PCI\\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&CC_040100
PCI\\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&CC_0401

Instance ID

PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10071102&REV_00\4&1C660DD6&0&10F0


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the update...

I do have a question about your system. Have you added a sound card to it since you bought it or did you have one added to it when you bought it?

That ID is for a Sound Blaster card and most of the 3000's shipped with integrated AD198x devices.

Can you provide the service tag number for this system?

Thanks!


----------



## Om3gakid (Nov 29, 2009)

On a second look it look like that there is another card added.

Service Tag: JXTK881

Do you know where I can get the driver for the card?


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

I will check your system specs at Dell to see what may have been added to the system.

Here is a link to the Sound Blaster Site:

http://support.creative.com/downloads/welcome.aspx?nDriverType=1#type_1

They also have a special one for Dell installed products, but until I check your service tag against their information I'm not sure if they installed it or someone else did it for you. The above link should fix it for you. Here is the one from SB for Dell too.

http://support.creative.com/Product...RSET=prodfaq:PRODFAQ_1853,VARSET=CategoryID:1

Thanks!


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, according to your Dell system information, you have an SB0413 sound card installed. Which is an SB Audigy NS card.

This driver here should work if the other one did not!

http://support.creative.com/Product...SET=prodfaq:PRODFAQ_10653,VARSET=CategoryID:1

Thanks!


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is a link to your specific system configuration as it was shipped from Dell

https://support.dell.com/support/to...us&cs=04&l=en&s=dhs&~tab=2&ServiceTag=JXTK881


----------



## aarrr (Mar 9, 2010)

I had the same problem on a Dimension 4700.
The Dell configuration said I had a SB0413.
When you google that, it says that it's a Soundblaster Audigy NS.
What it really is is a SB Live 24-bit.

Try one of these drivers:

http://support.creative.com/Product...SET=prodfaq:PRODFAQ_10315,VARSET=CategoryID:1


The XP driver worked for me.


----------

